
The Emergence of a Fovea While Learning to Attend (2017) - cracker_jacks
https://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2017/11/09/learn-to-attend-fovea/
======
drojas
Very interesting. And in my opinion it seems to be a more general emerging
property of sensorial systems. See:

\-
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3172592/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3172592/)
\-
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9336224](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9336224)

------
rrauenza
Steve Mould had an interesting video on eye movement:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaC2RXBss2c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaC2RXBss2c)

The title is "How To Move One Of Your Eyes On Its Own," but the more
fascinating content was his description and demonstration of the different
kinds of voluntary and involuntary eye movements we make when looking around
our world.

------
sdenton4
Very neat! I've just been thinking about how to bring attention models into
classification. (references welcome, if anyone knows existing systems...)

~~~
p1esk
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.09925](https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.09925)

------
QuercusMax
This article should have a (2017) tag.

~~~
sctb
So it should. Thanks!

~~~
baxtr
Nice! How do you catch these things? Do you read _every_ comment?

~~~
sctb
No, not nearly all! But we do read a boatload of comments.

